# Hurricane Florence



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 9, 2018)

*Possible Cat 4*
*09-09-2018*
*

*



http://www.winknews.com/2018/09/09/...icane-could-become-major-hurricane-by-monday/​


----------



## katieandiggy (Sep 9, 2018)

I wish there was a dislike button


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 9, 2018)

....And the season is still young....
The weather was unusually sunny and nice today in so. Fla.
It's so common when there is a big storm out there.
Any members from the Carolina coast?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 9, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....And the season is still young....
> The weather was unusually sunny and nice today in so. Fla.
> It's so common when there is a big storm out there.
> Any members from the Carolina coast?




I know! I just saw a National Weather Service graphic - three named Hurricanes out there in the Atlantic. A very wide stretch of the Carolinas under threat! 

You are seeing the “calm before the storms” .


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> three named Hurricanes out there in the Atlantic.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2018)

*09-0-10-2018*
*


*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=593279021089085


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....And the season is still young....
> The weather was unusually sunny and nice today in so. Fla.
> It's so common when there is a big storm out there.
> Any members from the Carolina coast?



~ Same here in SW Florida, seems like the storms are pulling all the moisture away.......


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> I wish there was a dislike button



~ I agree, actually for many post........this forum will never have one! 

~ Just head from the news (Weather Channel) that it is possible to reach Cat 5 just prior to making landfall. Last year we went thru Hurricane Irma, what a nightmare! 

~ If anyone is within the cone and does not have a new home that was build with the new codes, it is the best option to leave. Based on what happened here last year, it was the older homes build under the older codes that were badly damaged and simply did not hold up against all that wind force. Flooding is another issue, simply not worth the risk.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=624891304574905


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2018)

I was just in Georgia last week. Drove home Sat and Sun. Man, it looks like I got out just in time.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 10, 2018)

Florence continues to intensify... storm surges, wind, flooding from local streams..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Florence continues to intensify...



~ This has the potential to be horrible........


----------



## wellington (Sep 10, 2018)

I just got an alert on my phone. Evacuations are starting for those that haven't already left. 
All members in the path be safe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2018)

So many of those Carolina structures are wooden.
I hope they take this seriously.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2284713488424730


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 11, 2018)

Stay safe!! Thinking of you!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hopefully it doesn't stall and keeps moving. Buckle up Carolinas, it's going to be a long ride.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 11, 2018)

*09-11-2018*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=322823258473906


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 11, 2018)

​


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info and updates. I got people flying into ATL on Sunday and I've been watching your updates here.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 12, 2018)

*09-12-2018*​


Tom said:


> Thanks for the info and updates. I got people flying into ATL on Sunday and I've been watching your updates here.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=569851736750904


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 12, 2018)

I've got a friend that rents a trailer on my property in Catawba South Carolina just south of Charlotte North Carolina.
He's planning on evacuating due to flooding.
It's near the Catawba river.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 12, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/CBS42News/videos/vb.112835908755492/544801609293595/?type=2&theater

​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 12, 2018)

Tom said:


> Thanks for the info and updates.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 13, 2018)

The wind speeds are down to cat 2. 
But the system is larger. 
So. Not good news.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 13, 2018)

I suppose if we have many coastal Carolina members, the last thing on their minds is the tortoise forum.
Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2018)

*09-13-2018*
*

*​


----------



## Emily Contreras (Sep 13, 2018)

Im glad we get all the nice after affects of the hurricane. 
for once im glad I live in arizona. Stay strong!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2141147616205314


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 13, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The wind speeds are down to cat 2.
> But the system is larger.
> So. Not good news.


I'll take a large Cat 2 vs. a smaller Cat 5, any day!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2018)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'll take a large Cat 2 vs. a smaller Cat 5, any day!



~ I see your point, true less wind, however that excessive rain could be more dangerous.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2018)

*Cat 1*
https://www.facebook.com/wxii12news/videos/vb.156455171166325/245418566170317/?type=2&theater

​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2018)

*09-14-2018*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2003801453239040


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/NBCCharlotte/videos/vb.119243191450513/2082199488477845/?type=2&theater​


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 14, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I see your point, true less wind, however that excessive rain could be more dangerous.


I think people pay better attention to the water when it's accompanied by wind. Wind, thankfully, is more difficult to sleep through. It's when the water rises quietly in the wee hours of the morning... it's scary. One of those things that keep emergency management on edge and up all night.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 14, 2018)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think people pay better attention to the water when it's accompanied by wind. Wind, thankfully, is more difficult to sleep through. It's when the water rises quietly in the wee hours of the morning... it's scary. One of those things that keep emergency management on edge and up all night.



~ Yes, I have been involved in many aftermath operations of these types of events during my career professional career and you are correct. This hurricane made landfall as a cat 1, however the rain and slow movement is going to be devastational.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 14, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Yes, I have been involved in many aftermath operations of these types of events during my career professional career and you are correct.


Somehow... that doesn't surprise me.  I have to wonder if our paths have crossed, professionally.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 14, 2018)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Somehow... that doesn't surprise me.  I have to wonder if our paths have crossed, professionally.



~ I was an LEO in Special Ops at the Collier County Sheriffs Office, last 13 years was as a K-9 Handler/Sergeant. I retired in 2010 after 25 years.

​
​


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 14, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I was an LEO in Special Ops at the Collier County Sheriffs Office, last 13 years was as a K-9 Handler/Sergeant. I retired in 2010 after 25 years.


I don't know if you and I have met before, but we probably know at least a few of the same people. I worked with Lee Mayfield when he worked for Craig. And I worked with ESF-17 during the time frame the reptile industry started attending the AITC meetings, the cattlemen were concerned about heartwater, and West Nile virus first showed up in Florida.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 14, 2018)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know if you and I have met before, but we probably know at least a few of the same people. I worked with Lee Mayfield when he worked for Craig. And I worked with ESF-17 during the time frame the reptile industry started attending the AITC meetings, the cattlemen were concerned about heartwater, and West Nile virus first showed up in Florida.



~ OK, I know Jeff Bell very well, Reptile Industries were located near my current residence prior to them Moving to Rock Rd.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 15, 2018)

I used to see Mark Bell, Marc Cantos, Eugene Bessette, Bill Brant, and Wayne Hill on a regular basis. I enjoyed working with the reptile industry. They were already thinking outside the box, and they knew they could be regulated out of business overnight if they weren't active and paying attention. They opened some eyes amongst the traditional livestock industries and won their respect.


----------

